# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  العلاج الصحيح لحب الشباب

## الصفدي

في البداية يجب على كل شخص يمر في مرحلة المراهقة أن يعلم أن ظهور حب الشباب في هذه المرحلة من العمر هو أمر طبيعي. لذا عليك التعامل مع هذه الحبوب بهدوء وصبر لعلاجها وتجنب آثارها. 

وقبل البدء بذكر طرق العلاج يجب علينا فهم الحقائق التالية : 

- إن المداومة على تعقيم البشرة المعرضة لملوثات الجو هي الخطوة الأولى للعلاج.
- الامتناع عن اللمس واللعب بهذه الحبوب لإخراج ما بها من مادة بيضاء ، لأن هذا ما يؤدي إلى زيادة عدد الحبوب وترك أثر بعد اختفاء الحبة نفسها.
- في مرحلة البلوغ تبدأ الهرمونات في تحفيز الغدد الدهنية الموجودة في الجلد فتكثر الإفرازات الدهنية التي تسبب انسداد مسامات الجلد ومع وجود خلايا الجلد الميتة تتكون نتوءات خارجية على الجلد ذات رؤوس سوداء أحيانا وفي بعض الأحيان تفتح هذه المسامات ؛ وهو ما يسمح للجراثيم بالدخول فيؤدي ذلك إلى التلوث فتظهر تلك الحبوب 

علاج حب الشباب: 

- خلط اللبن باللماء عند غسيل الوجه فهذا يساعد على تعقيم البشرة ومنع ظهور حبوب جديدة. 
- استخدام نبات وورق الكافور، حيث إنه يعتبر من المواد المعقمة للبشرة:
وذلك بوضع ماء مغلي على ورق الكافور وتغطيته لمدة 3 - 4 ساعات وتصفيته بعد ذلك بقطعة من الشاش ومزجه بعد ذلك بقليل من خل التفاح الطبيعي ووضعه في الثلاجة وتغسل به البشرة يوميًّا. 

- استخدام الخميرة يساعد في منع ظهور الحبوب لاحتوائها على فيتامين "ب" الهام جدا للبشرة لذلك ينصح بتناول3 ملاعق من الخميرة ( خميرة الخبز التي تعجن أو الخميرة الطبية) مع كوب من اللبن يومياً 

- إستخدام كوكتيلات لتغذية وتفتيح البشرة :

أ - كوكتيل الجمال :
يتكون من الجزر والبقدونس، مضافا إليه عصير الليمون.
ملحوظة: يعصر الخليط من خلال عصارة الجزر.

ب - كوكتيل الخضراوات :
يتكون من السبانخ والبقدونس، ثم يضاف إليه عصير البرتقال

ج - كوكتيل الجزر :
يتكون من عصير الجزر وعصير البرتقال ويضاف إليه زنجبيل أحيانا.

د - كوكتيل الخيار:
يتكون من عصير خيار ويضاف إليه عصير الليمون
وهذا الكوكتيل يفيد صاحبات البشرة الدهنية بصفة خاصة.

- تجنب القلق والتوتر النفسي لأنها ستزيد من الحبوب. 

- تجنب مستحضرات التجميل في هذه الفترة بالذات. 

- تجنب الغسل بالصابون العادي وإستبداله بصابون الأطفال أو الصابون الطبي. 

- إذا بقيت آثار للحبوب فيمكنك إستخدام كريمات مقشرة بعد إستشارة الطبيب . 

- تناول بعض الأعشاب كالحلبة والجرجير وأيضا الإكثار من البصل والثوم. 

- تجنب إستخدام الزيوت والكريمات الخاصة بالشعر لان لها تأثير غير مباشر على حب الشباب 

- تناول غذاء متوازن يحوي على جميع العناصر الأساسية التي يحتاجها الجسم وهي: البروتين، والكربوهيدرات، والدهون، والفيتامينات، والمعادن المختلفة مع مراعاة التقليل من الدهون والنشويات والسكريات والشوكولاته والمكسرات واللب السوداني والقشطة ،
مصادر العناصر : 

البروتين نوعان: 
- بروتين حيواني: وهو الموجود في اللحوم بجميع أنواعها.
- بروتين نباتي: مثل الموجود في الفول، وفول الصويا. 
الكربوهيدرات: وهي متوفرة في الأرز، والمكرونة، والخبز، وغيرها.
الدهون: توجد مصاحبة للحوم أو موجودة في السمن والزيوت.
الفيتامينات: تتواجد بكثرة في الخضراوات والفواكه بكل أنواعها. 
المعادن:
- الحديد: متوفر في العسل الأسود، والبلح، والكبد، والباذنجان، والسبانخ. 
- الكالسيوم: متوفر بالطبع في اللبن، وكل منتجات الألبان مثل الجبن والزبادي. 
- الماغنسيوم والفسفور: متوفران في المأكولات البحرية مثل الأسماك والجمبري. 

وهذه جميعها يحتاجها الجسم بشكل يومي، وعلينا أخذها بشكل متعادل ومتوازن. 

- إستخدام الأقنعة التي يمكن تحضيرها في المنزل:

أ- قناع ورق الكرنب : يتم غليه بشدة، ثم تؤخذ مياه الغلي، وتستخدم كغسيل للوجه على مناطق الحبوب والبثور؛ وذلك باستعمال قطعة قطن مبللة بهذا الغسيل، وتمريرها على الوجه، ويمكن حفظه في الثلاجة لاستخدامه أكثر من مرة، وهذا الغسيل يؤدي إلى القضاء على البثور.
ب - قناع الثوم : وذلك بعد تقطيعه قطعاً صغيرة، ووضعه على البثور أو الحبوب، ورغم أنه مؤلم قليلا إلا أنه يعطي نتيجة جيدة جداً،و يستخدم مرتين يومياً صباحا ومساء.

ج - قناع البابونج : قبضة صغيرة من نبات البابونج تضاف إلى كوبين من الماء الساخن لدرجة الغليان لمدة 20 دقيقة، ثم تصفى، ويلطخ بالسائل البثور مرتين يوميا. 

د - قناع الجزر : قم بتبشير الجزر دون تقشير مع إضافة ليمونة لمدة نصف ساعة، ووضعه على البشرة، وهو يضفي على البشرة صفاءً و لوناً نضرا، كما يزيل جميع التجاعيد والبثور، ويقضي على الشوائب التي تعتلي البشرة الدهنية. 

هـ - قناع الرمان : فنجان من عصير الرمان + ملعقة صغيرة من الخل، وتلطخ بهذا المزيج البثور عدة مرات يوميا .

----------


## Shift

مشكووووووووور أخي ع الموضوع الرائع 
أوعدك ان شاء الله .. 
لو ظهرلي حبوب شباب .. 
هحاول آخد بالنصايع الغاليه دي .. 
هههههههههههههههههههه

تقبل فائق تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## الصفدي

> مشكووووووووور أخي ع الموضوع الرائع 
> أوعدك ان شاء الله .. 
> لو ظهرلي حبوب شباب .. 
> هحاول آخد بالنصايع الغاليه دي .. 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تقبل فائق تحياتي واحترامي



شكرا الك..والله لا يضر حد .. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

